# symptoms after fet



## sweetashoney (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi , just wanted to see if I am not a complete neurotic.  Its 5 days since my fet, we transferred two 8 cell embies and I am so scared. Been taking gestone shots once a day and 6mg of progynova morning and night.  I seem to be analysing every single symptom for eg... I have a full sensation in my tummy some side and back pain... am trying so hard to be positive.  I test on the 18th.  Am not sure if these symptoms are from the meds I am on or what..
Positive vibes for all


----------



## jenny80 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi

i hope its a BFP!!!!!!!

Keep postive and keep away from hpt!!!

jenny


----------



## jenny80 (Apr 8, 2009)

sorry meant to say keep away from HPT as they drove me crazy and you dont know the result is right untill the offical day of the test.


----------



## jenny80 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi sweetashoney,

How you feeling today ? not long to HPT now!!

hope your gooding well nad get a BFP!

Jenny


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi sweetsashoney

hope you feeling ok, glad you managed to stay away from hpt, it is so hard i know, am just starting my 2ww and know im gonna be the same. hope you get your bfp

kirst x


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Just wanted to wish you the very best of luck, the 2ww is such a hard time and its difficult not to analyze every little symptom  

x


----------

